# Ultimate bands for 5/16 steel



## WyoMac (Nov 3, 2021)

I have come to enjoy shooting 5/16 steel and been using the simple shot pre made bands. They perform great but I feel like I could make some that shoot faster. I have a roll of SS Black .4, .5, .6, 7, a roll of GZK green .62 and orange .66, a roll of precise .45 and .55 coming as well. What should I use and what taper to get the best speed and performance from a 29” draw? Not to concerned with band life since I can make plenty.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Personally I'd use the .45 cut 15-20. The .4 and .5 would make nice bandsets too. Just remember that bigger isn't always better with slingshots.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Oooops sorry, I meant 12-15 for the taper.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I use SS .5 12x20 and it works great for 8mm steel way below freezing. I have also used SS .5 & .6 10x15 taper with great results in warmer weather and it has a below 7 pound pull.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

The Simple-Shot is their .50mm cut to 18-12mm taper. 
That seems like a pretty aggressive setup for 5/16 steel, especially if you trim the active length to 5-1/4 inches or so. 
You could get wilder and cut the .50 to a 20-10 taper. I agree with the earlier posts that thicker latex is probably not the ticket for success.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes to confirm thicker latex and a wider taper is not going to get a faster shot for smaller ammo. When I use those 20x12 taper .5 simple shot bands i find I get the exact same speeds from the ¼" and the 5/16" .... even when the temperatures down to 25 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

.5/.6 in 24-12 gets the job done, for me the nicest taper so far. I tried most common ones, this seems best.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

madmax96 said:


> .5/.6 in 24-12 gets the job done, for me the nicest taper so far. I tried most common ones, this seems best.


Ive seen this taper on ATOs youtube, he gets speeds above 300fps with it. Impressive. He maxes the bands out, I tried this taper, but I don't like the heavy draw. Speed is awesome, but my accuracy goes down.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

tool said:


> Ive seen this taper on ATOs youtube, he gets speeds above 300fps with it. Impressive. He maxes the bands out, I tried this taper, but I don't like the heavy draw. Speed is awesome, but my accuracy goes down.


I'm close to maxing them out, around 90%.
Draw is smooth and light for me, compared to the BSB/GreatWhite.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I will echo all of the "thin for the win" wisdom above. For 5/16" steel, 0.5 latex is it for me. SS, Precise, Snipersling, all have done great for me. Great speed from light draws that one can shoot all day.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

@madmax96 

Out of curiosity I set up my birthday present with Snipersling black .50, 24-12 taper, 4,5 elongation and it feels smoother than I remembered, maybe I cut the bands a bit shorter last time. I get up to 250fps with 8mm ammo, that's ok. The Beanflip is able to handle wider cuts, so this band will stay on it.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

tool said:


> @madmax96
> 
> Out of curiosity I set up my birthday present with Snipersling black .50, 24-12 taper, 4,5 elongation and it feels smoother than I remembered, maybe I cut the bands a bit shorter last time. I get up to 250fps with 8mm ammo, that's ok. The Beanflip is able to handle wider cuts, so this band will stay on it.


I have tried a lot of elastics, and that sniper black is some wicked stiff stuff. I have the black in 0.5 and 0.6, and they behave more like 0.6 and 0.8 in other brands for me. Lately I have been using the 0.6 for 7/16" steel and getting speeds comparable to 0.8 SS bands. The 0.5 sniper black really gets 3/8" steel going for me but feels like too much for 5/16". I have also tried the Sniper black in 0.7 and it is a bit too stiff for me to shoot accurately.

For me, Precise 3rd 0.5, Sniper yellow 0.5, and SS 0.5 are my favorites for 5/16", usually with 24-16 or 20-12 tapers. Very light draws that are easy to aim and shoot all day. And speeds easily getting to or over 250 fps even with my shortish 29" draw and relaxed elongations that extend band life. And setting the bands at 500-550% elongation still has relatively light draw and can get the 5/16" up around 265+ fps for me. And if I push the elongation a bit, I can head up toward 280 fps with these. 

Really fun to zip them out this fast, especially with a relatively light draw weight from a short draw anchor.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

Yeah, it's wicked stuff. I prefer Sumeike .50 for the light draw it has, but it's affected by the low temperatures, so in winter I'll shoot SS black for 7&8mm. For BBs i still use the Sumeike, they are up to 270fps, that's more than enough for me. Can't wait for summer...


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

tool said:


> Yeah, it's wicked stuff. I prefer Sumeike .50 for the light draw it has, but it's affected by the low temperatures, so in winter I'll shoot SS black for 7&8mm. For BBs i still use the Sumeike, they are up to 270fps, that's more than enough for me. Can't wait for summer...



While I claim to have tried a lot of elastics, there are many I haven't tried yet as well. Just so many out there. Sumeike, BSB, GZK and a few others are some of the popular ones I haven't tried. From paying attention to what others say about these, they all sound great. And I think you have the right idea for thin bands and easy pulls still getting the 5/16" out blazing fast.

Every now and again I get and old wrist rocket out with some of the big box store tubes just to remember what things were like when I was growing up. Really fun to have a chrony all these decades later. And always a hoot to see some flat bands that pull way under 10 lbs shooting 5/16" and 3/8" balls 50% faster than those tubes even when they are shortened to the max and pulling over 20 lbs. And similar results with bigger balls like 7/16", although I do have to step up to thicker flat bands to get that done.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

@tool totally awesome! I've been out today for 2 hrs target practice, the Snipersling did not disappoint. Love that stuff atm 😁


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

High Desert Flipper said:


> I have tried a lot of elastics, and that sniper black is some wicked stiff stuff. I have the black in 0.5 and 0.6, and they behave more like 0.6 and 0.8 in other brands for me. Lately I have been using the 0.6 for 7/16" steel and getting speeds comparable to 0.8 SS bands. The 0.5 sniper black really gets 3/8" steel going for me but feels like too much for 5/16". I have also tried the Sniper black in 0.7 and it is a bit too stiff for me to shoot accurately.
> 
> For me, Precise 3rd 0.5, Sniper yellow 0.5, and SS 0.5 are my favorites for 5/16", usually with 24-16 or 20-12 tapers. Very light draws that are easy to aim and shoot all day. And speeds easily getting to or over 250 fps even with my shortish 29" draw and relaxed elongations that extend band life. And setting the bands at 500-550% elongation still has relatively light draw and can get the 5/16" up around 265+ fps for me. And if I push the elongation a bit, I can head up toward 280 fps with these.
> 
> Really fun to zip them out this fast, especially with a relatively light draw weight from a short draw anchor.


Wow, thanks for sharing your experience, always learning. I like to have a bit more power behind those 8mm, so.6 is where it is at for me currently. The 🟨SS is doing very well for my accuracy, just today managed to get on somewhat small targets at 20m. I have a lot of brands here to test still, but for now I just enjoy the SS a lot. Can shoot that all day long. When I started, I made the mistake and thought there's a need for big ammo and heavy/thicc stuff like .8 and up. 
I was very wrong 😁, will stay with 8 and 9,5mm for now.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

@madmax96 Yup. In the cold it's really fast. Did some penetration testing today, this stuff is really good.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

tool said:


> @madmax96 Yup. In the cold it's really fast. Did some penetration testing today, this stuff is really good.
> 
> View attachment 357921


Will have to try the.5 as well, I have another 24-12 cut and ready in .6, will see how that compares to the yellow. Might give me some handslaps.😂 I have shot it in .7 with 9,5mm and 25-15, draw was like an .8 band and I could not get on the target with it. 

Picture shows damage from 10m with. 6🟨SS first shot almost passed it through.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

I have some BSB white at .6, I cut one at 20-10 now, let's see what happens.


----------



## Talaman (Sep 13, 2019)

Am using BSB 0.5 cut 20/15mm with 8mm (5/16) ammo. Certainly enjoying it more than the 0.55 I had. I want to try 20/12 next as I have seen that taper recommended by several shooters including Chris Graffin of Catapult Carnage.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Tried


tool said:


> I have some BSB white at .6, I cut one at 20-10 now, let's see what happens.


Seen many people using the .55 for 8mm,let me know how the .5 is doing for you.


----------



## WyoMac (Nov 3, 2021)

StringSlap said:


> Personally I'd use the .45 cut 15-20. The .4 and .5 would make nice bandsets too. Just remember that bigger isn't always better with slingshots.


Once the Precise stuff shows up I will give that a try!! I really don’t expect to use anything over .55 but didn’t know if someone was going to have some small tapers for the thicker latex.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

ForkshooterTB just posted a video using Simple Shot .4 and 3/8. Complete pass through on gallon water jug. Using 20mm straight cut maxed out, but shows how good the thin stuff is.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

StringSlap said:


> ForkshooterTB just posted a video using Simple Shot .4 and 3/8. Complete pass through on gallon water jug. Using 20mm straight cut maxed out, but shows how good the thin stuff is.


Crazy 🤯, I have seen a test of @ATO75 on this brand, no idea if I can get some over to EU without customs asking me for extra €€. 
Never used a straight cut tbh.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

madmax96 said:


> Wow, thanks for sharing your experience, always learning. I like to have a bit more power behind those 8mm, so.6 is where it is at for me currently. The 🟨SS is doing very well for my accuracy, just today managed to get on somewhat small targets at 20m. I have a lot of brands here to test still, but for now I just enjoy the SS a lot. Can shoot that all day long. When I started, I made the mistake and thought there's a need for big ammo and heavy/thicc stuff like .8 and up.
> I was very wrong 😁, will stay with 8 and 9,5mm for now.


I was similar when I started- shot mostly 7/16" with anything rhat would get it up around 220 fps. Mostly 0.8 bands with heavy draws. I still shoot some 7/16" most days just 'cause- really love it when the big balls smack a can. But most of shooting now is 3/8 and 5/16 with bands I can shoot dor an hour without gwtting tired.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

@High Desert Flipper how long you shooting? 
I know the damage and sound when hitting the target is really something else with the 11mm / 7/16".


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I had a wrist rocket around at all times growing up. Then adulting and life happened. I have been heavy back into it for a few years again after those decades away.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Had to come back here with an awesome setup I found for myself: short draw, SS yellow .6 in an taper of 23-15. 550% 
Lets 5/16 fly, a little too much power, bands are loud but no handslaps .. BUT 3/8 is right on with that taper. lighter draw but faster as the same band in .7


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

madmax96 said:


> Had to come back here with an awesome setup I found for myself: short draw, SS yellow .6 in an taper of 23-15. 550%
> Lets 5/16 fly, a little too much power, bands are loud but no handslaps .. BUT 3/8 is right on with that taper. lighter draw but faster as the same band in .7


I use a very similar setup, 24-16, that I use for 3/8. I use the same taper in o.5 for 5/16. These have been my goto's for several months now. Both are light draw and I can shoot the without tiring, both last a long time, and both zip the ammo out really well!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I use 1632 loops at a 6 3/4 active.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Of late, I have been shooting Theraband gold (.67) cut 12x7 with my devil draw (6" active/40" draw i.e 40/6=6.66)

They zip the 5/16; but at that extreme taper, I get plenty of practice making band sets.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

High Desert Flipper said:


> I use a very similar setup, 24-16, that I use for 3/8. I use the same taper in o.5 for 5/16. These have been my goto's for several months now. Both are light draw and I can shoot the without tiring, both last a long time, and both zip the ammo out really well!


Have you done an 24-12 taper with 5/16 ?


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

madmax96 said:


> Have you done an 24-12 taper with 5/16 ?


I don't recall trying a 24-12 taper. I have thought about trying 2:1 tapers but haven't played with many, I usually stick with 3:2 or close. I have tried 20-12 and they are nearly as fast as 24-16 bands with 5/16" and have a draw that is noticeably lighter, much lighter. For me (~29" draw, 550% elongation) the 24-16 gets 5/16 up around 260 fps and the 20-12 got it around 240. I wasn't super careful to make sure each was the same elongation (I didn't test them side by side, just happened to put each over the chrony on different days) but they are close. I am probably going to play with testing some tapers soon and will try to throw some 24-12 in when I do.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

High Desert Flipper said:


> I don't recall trying a 24-12 taper. I have thought about trying 2:1 tapers but haven't played with many, I usually stick with 3:2 or close. I have tried 20-12 and they are nearly as fast as 24-16 bands with 5/16" and have a draw that is noticeably lighter, much lighter. For me (~29" draw, 550% elongation) the 24-16 gets 5/16 up around 260 fps and the 20-12 got it around 240. I wasn't super careful to make sure each was the same elongation (I didn't test them side by side, just happened to put each over the chrony on different days) but they are close. I am probably going to play with testing some tapers soon and will try to throw some 24-12 in when I do.


Sounds great man! Let me know once done how it performs for you 👍🏼


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Update- I shot the 20-12's again this morning and they got a tear- just ahead of the pouch in the 12mm section as one would expect. This was maybe the third or fourth session with them? Not bad considering the aggressive taper, but shorter than the normal week plus I get out of the 24-16's (both 0.5 sniper yellow).


----------

